# Nissan Sets ‘Longest Twin Vehicle Drift’ Record



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

> *Nissan Middle East is showing off what its 'Nissan 370Z Drift Experience' can teach you.*
> 
> A pair of 370Z sports cars have set a new Guinness World Records record for 'Longest Twin Vehicle Drifting,' after drifting around a track at the same time without stopping for 17.72 miles. The record was set as a promotion for the automaker’s new 370Z Drift Experience, which is a collaboration between Nissan Middle East and the Prodrift Academy to help teach aspiring drifters in a safe and controlled environment...


Read more about the Nissan Sets ‘Longest Twin Vehicle Drift’ Record at AutoGuide.com.


----------

